# Fountain Pen collection software



## BradG (Sep 24, 2017)

Is your fountain pen collection growing?

I'm currently developing software for managing a collection of fountain pens. Follow the progress here, and sign up to be notified when the Trial version is available for download!

https://www.gothardpens.co.uk/software

Add yourself to the mailing list and we will drop you an email when the trial is available for download. The trial is fully functional, just limited to the amount of pens you can add. a full lifetime license with free upgrades costs £10 ($13.50)
*
*
*
Easy to use software for managing your fountain pen collection. Add all of your fine writing instruments, and filter your collection by their attributes while browsing. Keep a record of which pens are inked, and all of your inks details too.*Future versions I hope to include a marketplace, where you can buy & sell pens, along with adding rare pens to your Wanted list, so that if by chance another member happens to advertise one as available, you'll be the first to know!


----------



## magpens (Sep 25, 2017)

Great idea, Brad !!!!


----------



## Texasshipagent (Feb 16, 2018)

ummm microsoft excell ot powerpoint ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

